# tegus in texas? outsidee enclosure??



## adam1120 (May 11, 2011)

i live in south texas a small town pretty gsay but anyways im gettin a 11 baby from varynard you think he will hibernate when i get him? anyways bak to the question do you think it be too hot? its probly around 95ish constantsly winters dont get cold maybe coldesst is 30 on the coldest day in winter mostly around 50ish and i now its very humid in texas so think its a good idea?


----------



## james.w (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like it could work. Cold nights might be a slight problem though. There is no way to know if he will hibernate or not.


----------



## adam1120 (May 11, 2011)

you think it be a problem even for one day? ima fill it up with probly 2-3 feet of mulch and if its a problem ill bring him in no problem


----------



## Toby_H (May 12, 2011)

When you first get your hatchling Tegu he is going to be tiny. You will most likely want to keep him in some sort of cage until he grows up. 

When my Tegu was a yearling, I moved his cage outdoors and allowed him to enjoy the fresh air and sunlight. Doing so does require close monitoring of temperature. Doing this with a glass aquarium will be deadly. My enclosure is made of wood and has several large screen vents. 

You suggested in your original post that Texas is humid. While I do not live there, everything I've ever heard about the South West climate is it is dry heat. I believe you need to reconsider this detail. I suspect you will need to moisten the outdoor enclosure daily. 

I believe it is possible to design a suitable outdoor area for your Tegu in Texas, but I think there are a lot of details you will need to really think through and design logically. Just throwing him outside in a fenced in aera will likely kill him.


----------



## Maro1 (May 12, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> You suggested in your original post that Texas is humid. While I do not live there, everything I've ever heard about the South West climate is it is dry heat. I believe you need to reconsider this detail. I suspect you will need to moisten the outdoor enclosure daily.



I think the South West begins at the western border of Texas. Because the Texas I know id pretty humid. 

Maro1


----------



## adam1120 (May 12, 2011)

yes it is pretty humid here trust me lol not dry air at all not fighting either im not here to trash talk on here to help tegu
 yes i will be keeping him in a 6x3x3 inside but i wanna have a outside for him to enjoy and i was gunna have a water ssystem spray on him every few hour


----------

